# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  كاسياس : " نحن المرشحين للفوز بالبطوله "

## The Gentle Man

ايكر كاسياس : " نحن المرشحين للفوز بالبطوله "  

 

في تصرح لـ ايكر كاسياس اشار فيه ان المنتخب الإسباني هو المرشح لـ للفوز بـ بطولة كأس القارات . و قال : " مباراتنا امام اذربيجان كانت مجرد مباراة وديه , و لكن كان من المهم المحافظه على سجلنا بدون اي هزيمه في 32 مباراة مع المنتخب , و الهدف الرئيسي من وراء لعب تلك المباراة , هي عودة الاعبين مجدداً للعب مع بعض بعد توقف شهرين كاملين " . 

و اضاف كاسياس : " في البطولات المهمه السابقه , لم نكن بالواقع مصنفين او مرشحين للبطوله , و لكن الأن لأول مره اعتقد حقاً بأننا المرشحين هذه المره لـ كسب البطوله , لذلك نريد ان نحقق انجاز كبير و الفوز باللقب " . و تذوق كاسياس طعم الفوز سابقاً بـ بطوله في جنوب افريقيا و هي بطولة مريديان في عام 1999 , و فاز المنتخب الإسباني آنذاك على المنتخب الغاتي في المباراة النهائية بنتيجه 2-1 . 

و اشار كاسياس انه لا يوجد مجال للتهاون و قال : " في كرة القدم لا توجد مباريات سهله , و كل منافسينا سيلعبون امامنا و هم مصممون على الفوز , لأن المنتخب الإسباني الأن يعد قوة عالميه " . 



فيسينتي ديل بوسكي مدرب المنتخب الإسباني كان اكثر تحفظاً , و لكن تفائل قليلاً , و قال : " نحن هنا لأننا بطل اوربا , و لكن لدينا اكبر قدر من الإحترام لـ منافسينا , نحن ربما نأخد دور الفريق المفضل للبطوله , و سنبذل كل جهدنا في البطوله , و لكن الشيء الرئيسي ان يتمتع الجمهور بنا في البطوله " . و اشار ديل بوسكي انه يملك معلومات عن الفرق المنافسه للمنتخب الإسباني و قال : " لدينا بعض المعلومات التي من الممكن ان نحتاجها عن منافسينا , بالرغم من تسليم تلك المعلومات للتو , و نحن الأن في حالة معنويه جيده "

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بالفعل اسبانيا هي المرشحة الاولى مع اني بشجع ايطاليا بس بتوقع اسبانيا والبرازيل هم الاوفر حظا

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح 
هم الهم حظوظ قوية باللقب بعد الاداء الي قدموه في بطوله امم افريقيا

----------

